# 1967 GTO Engine Weight



## revOlg1206 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a question regarding the weight of a 400 engine in a 1967 GTO. I am wanting to buy and engine stand and was wondering what would be a good weight capacity stand that i should buy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 400 is heavy...650-750 pounds. Get the best quality engine stand you can, or one at least rated for 900-1000 pounds. You may be working on heavier engines later on, who knows. I've used the cheapo Harber Freight stands with good results.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree be sure to get the 4 wheel one, it's not holding them, but rolling them where you can get in trouble, all it takes is one little screw or pebble to disrupt a 3 wheeler with 700 lbs on it. I had a buddy drop a 302 on his foot, not pretty...455 and your foot is road kill.


----------

